# Facelift spotted



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This is the shorter eu Tiguan, but it has a new face nonetheless


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> This is the shorter eu Tiguan, but it has a new face nonetheless


Lifted golf. Just like I figured. I had a feeling it was getting the golf look up front. 


Kurt


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Or this ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m digging it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I spotted a facelift too:


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Here's the non-cropped picture where it shows the front


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Lifted golf. Just like I figured. I had a feeling it was getting the golf look up front.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It doesn't look like the new Golf at all. It resembles the Touareg more.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> It doesn't look like the new Golf at all. It resembles the Touareg more.


Completely disagree. It basically has the headlights of a golf 8


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Completely disagree. It basically has the headlights of a golf 8


The Golf has the thin grill while the Tiguan has the V-shaped grill of the Touareg.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> The Golf has the thin grill while the Tiguan has the V-shaped grill of the Touareg.


Yeah but the touareg headlights don't have the wink piece on the side of the body like the golf headlights do. I guess it's a little of both.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hajduk said:


> Here's the non-cropped picture where it shows the front


Photoshop?

In picture - black style R-Line (black mirror caps, black 20in “Suzuka” alloy wheels), but roof rails and window strips not black ?


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

We'll probably still get halogens here in the USA ..smh


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jjvw said:


> We'll probably still get halogens here in the USA ..smh


And why is something else better? Please be specific.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Photoshop?
> 
> In picture - black style R-Line (black mirror caps, black 20in “Suzuka” alloy wheels), but roof rails and window strips not black ?


They offer the black rims on the Touareg as an option without any black R-Line styling (window trim and roof rails). And those mirror caps are blue not black. I really dont think it's photoshopped.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here you go, this looks to be it as these aren’t a render. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go, this looks to be it as these aren’t a render.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This foto 100% photoshop, based on "spy" blue Tiguan photo.


----------



## nickzahra11 (Dec 10, 2019)

Fingers crossed they add a more powerful engine option with DSG.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here you go, this looks to be it as these aren’t a render.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

nickzahra11 said:


> Fingers crossed they add a more powerful engine option with DSG.


All EU version Tiguan has DSG. 2.0L euro engines has 132kw and 162kw.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

https://www.motor1.com/news/397994/2021-vw-tiguan-spy-photos/


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

if they give these damn things LED/projector headlights standard i'm going to be real pissed.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

DanSan said:


> if they give these damn things LED/projector headlights standard i'm going to be real pissed.


They probably will considering all the other new VWs have LEDs standard now.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

agree, most likely will. new Atlas Cross Sport is the same. The same led/projector/integrated fog headlights in all trims. Which I pretty much expect Atlas will follow-suit


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

of course it will, after we all sit here like idiots with crappy reflector headlights. guess its time to bite the bullet, buy the BEC headlights, get yelled at by the wife for a few days and then enjoy my new headlights.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The headlights look different on this one.


----------

